# Luxe and Wynter's Ongoing Picture (and update) Thread



## Tayla99 (Mar 3, 2021)

Luxe meeting his big brother Wynter for the first time.
Within 5 minutes Wynter was feeding and grooming Luxe 🙂.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It appears you managed to get the stuck on food off of Luxe. Good job!
Luxe and Wynter look very happy together.

Did you quarantine Luxe when you brought him home?
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*

*I've made this thread into an Ongoing Picture Thread for Winter and Luxe.
You can post all of their pictures (and updates) here and they will be easily accessible in one place. *


----------



## Tayla99 (Mar 3, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *It appears you managed to get the stuck on food off of Luxe. Good job!
> Luxe and Wynter look very happy together.
> 
> Did you quarantine Luxe when you brought him home?
> ...


Yes I was able to get it off him. I soaked Luxe in warm water and used the tweezers. Took about 5 times throughout the day to get it all off. Lucky I did it as the next day he was flying, he is a better flyer than Wynter🤣.
Thanks for making it into an ongoing thread.


----------

